# How to make a violin fit in religious music? (My first post)



## Osempu

Hello to everybody.

I'm new to this forum and joined to ask this one question. At the time i am forming a group in my church, I've been playing for 10 years so i know a little of guitar, bass, drums and piano so i know what they should be playing, but a girl recently showed up to join the worship group with her violin, i was very excited but i have been thinking in what parts should the violin play and when not. I want to ask you for guidance in what parts a single violin can play, what it should be playing and how it should be playing it. Is there a course, book, video about violin accompaniment or anything that can give me a glance about the violin role, the standard string movements, 3rd, 5th's or anything i should know.

Thanks a lot in advance and happy Thursday!


----------



## Manxfeeder

If you're playing contemporary praise and worship music, the violin sounds good playing long notes or a countermelody, usually coming in after the first verse to provide color and dropping out at places where you want to emphasize the words, then coming back in to add contrast. If the violinist knows chords, give her a lyric sheet with the chords above the words. Any of the notes of the chord can be played easily as a long tone or combined for the countermelody, so it does'n't require a great deal of skill. When the violin player starts to improvise countermelodies, she should be aware of what the lead guitar is doing so they don't clash. 

In gospel music or music which is more rhythmic, the violin can play rhythmic patterns like the piano or rhythm guitar do. 

With practice, this type of playing can become spontaneous, and the musicians can intuitively sense what the others are doing and can feel when it's time to drop out or come in, especially when everyone puts aside their own egos and thinks like a unit. 

I play saxophone in my church, and we operate like that. When it all comes together, it is an amazing experience.


----------

